# Need advice about installing Arriscraft



## greenfrog (Jan 20, 2009)

If I was to install this material what would I want to keep in mind about it. What kind of cost could I expect? 

Thanks


----------



## BattleRidge (Feb 9, 2008)

do you mean aristocraft cabinets?


----------



## greenfrog (Jan 20, 2009)

Thin Masonry Units by arriscraft.com

faux stone


----------



## BattleRidge (Feb 9, 2008)

oh ahah no clue good luck


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

greenfrog said:


> Thin Masonry Units by arriscraft.com
> 
> faux stone





greenfrog said:


> If I was to install this material what would I want to keep in mind about it. What kind of cost could I expect?
> 
> Thanks



That its thin and masonary?:shifty:


----------



## denver 2 (Jan 1, 2009)

Arriscraft manufactures building stone & brick. Most of their products have a bed depth of 4" and lays like a veneer masonry with a wall tie system. Most of the Arriscraft residential stone patterns in my area run around 7.00 a square foot. Very little waste due to the stone being in nominal heights. Masons should be able to double or triple production rates from standard stone work done in a ashler pattern. Approx. 22.00 dollars a square foot for labor & material would be on the low end of the spectrum. Great product by the way!


----------

